# Business phone line/LLC



## kittywings (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok, I have my business license, TPT license, jut sent in my LLC papers.  

I know that I should keep my personal stuff separate from business stuff, but I'm unsure how to go about doing a phone line.  

Does anyone know if I could establish a 1-800 # and have it forwarded to my cell phone (but then it's under my personal stuff)?

I could add another line to my house phone (under personal stuff again).

I know that I shouldn't TELL the phone co. that it's a business line because then they jack up the price... but then I couldn't have it listed anywhere under the business name, however... would I even need to?

Any advice?  (I had another business question and now I can't remember)


----------



## IanT (Oct 14, 2009)

look up google voice, you can pick a number ...Its free, and the calls are forwarded from that number to any phone or multiple phones that you choose.... it is the shiiiiz nit and exactly what your lookin for!!


----------



## kittywings (Oct 14, 2009)

Suh-weet!  Sounds PERFECT!


----------



## IanT (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## kwahlne (Oct 14, 2009)

This is AWESOME!  Unfortunately, you have to wait to be invited to use the service.  I submitted my request for the invitation.  I hope it doesn't take long to be able to participate.


----------



## IanT (Oct 15, 2009)

I got mine after like a week or two


----------



## kwahlne (Oct 15, 2009)

How long have you had it, Ian?


----------



## xyxoxy (Oct 16, 2009)

Free sounds like a great deal...

But if that doesn't do what you need it to I was going to suggest VOIP. I have a Vonage account for my office line (non-soap related). It is $30/mo with unlimited calling and all kinds of included features... one of which forwards to my cell phone if I don't pick it up. The device plugs into my router and a regular phone plugs into that.


----------



## kwahlne (Oct 19, 2009)

I got my in-vite, I got my innn-vite!  Yea!  What a cool thing!  I never knew that Google Voice was out there.  Very psyched.


----------



## IanT (Oct 20, 2009)

lol its awesome isnt it!?!?! 

I have been using it for about a month or so now... more so now that I have my biz cards being made...

I have one number on there with the same area code of where i am moving from, then my real number for where I am moving to... this way I figure people will not know whether im a local or not so theyll be more inclined to buy services from someone with a familiar phone number 

at least thats my theory...these island folk are very old school small town minded...


----------



## Rosey (Oct 20, 2009)

KW, do you have to have a business phone or is it just "best" ?


----------



## kittywings (Oct 20, 2009)

Why haven't I gotten MINE yet?!?


----------



## Rosey (Oct 20, 2009)

I bet this is like the other google things, soon it will be open to everyone.


----------



## kittywings (Oct 20, 2009)

That's what they say... but I think I requested mine about the same time as KW.   :cry:


----------



## kwahlne (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't think you really _have_ to have a separate phone for business, but it's easier to separate your personal and business expenses that way, which you SHOULD do.  It also looks more professional.   You'll know when to answer, "Good Morning, this is ______", instead of the usual "Hello?" on your personal phone!

With the Google Voice, I tried to get a number that spelled out my business names, but no luck.  I settled for a very easy number.


----------



## IanT (Oct 20, 2009)

me too  One that I liked I think for biz its good because you can write off your phone bills  on your taxes as long as you save receipts... Thats the "Ethical" way to do it lol... as opposed to just using your home/biz phone and claiming it as a biz line...


----------



## kittywings (Oct 21, 2009)

I just got my Google Voice invite and now I'm trying to pick a # and no AZ area codes in AZ work, no toll-free #'s either... SHEESH!


----------



## IanT (Oct 22, 2009)

lol ... Decisions decisions!!!


----------



## kittywings (Oct 22, 2009)

I can get one for somewhere in Oklahoma.... 

Actually... there are a ton for LA, but I think that might be confusing to some people.


----------



## xyxoxy (Oct 22, 2009)

So do I understand correctly that this is a call forwarding thing? 
Someone dials your Google # and it forwards to whatever phone you tell it to? 

Is there a way to know which number your caller dialed so you know how to answer?


----------



## IanT (Oct 22, 2009)

Im still learning how to use it but yet its basically a call forwarding thing


----------



## kwahlne (Oct 22, 2009)

xyxoxy said:
			
		

> So do I understand correctly that this is a call forwarding thing?
> Someone dials your Google # and it forwards to whatever phone you tell it to?
> 
> Is there a way to know which number your caller dialed so you know how to answer?



It shows on the caller id that's coming from the number you picked.  At least that's how I set up mine.  There's lots of cool features like that!


----------



## kittywings (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm totally in a quandry... as I said before, there are NO numbers in my area or even the nearby ones, the closest area code available is Tucson but that might give people a weird impression (as  Tucson is such a smaller city, etc.).  I could do a (213) area code (LA), which I feel might make it seem more professional, yet it's not true.  Geez, I wish they had 1-800 #'s!

What are your thoughts?


----------

